
The Commoditization of Scale (2012) - wslh
https://hbr.org/2012/03/the-commoditization-of-scale/
======
jedberg
This is why Apple still tries to own their entire supply chain, to a point
where their suppliers don't have excess capacity to sell to others (or legally
can't). It continues to protect their scale.

Amazon Web Services is in a very similar boat -- it would be hard for others
to replicate their scale.

Ironically in the AWS case, it is their selling of such scale that enables a
whole lot of other companies to buy scale (in this case infrastructure) and
eliminate that advantage from their competitors.

------
bjornsing
> Build things that people want.

That sentence has a very familiar ring to it. :)

